# My Gsd Bit Someone!



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

Around 7 o'clock in the morrning I took my female Gsd on a walk( she will turn 2 ong Aug 29) , she was perfectly fine and happy. When we arrived home I took off her leash, and a man was riding his bike on the road when she charged to him ,and bit his leg. Luckly it wasn't that bad and he didn't sue! I have noticed that she really changed since last month. She has been acting way OVERPROTECTIVE. Never has she barked at kids but now she goes wild when she see em'. She dosn't even let the neighbors walk past our house. Like I have mentioned before this is all suddenly, she changed since last month. Is it true if a dog bite onces they will always bite? That is what everybody keeps telling me in my family, and i don't want to beleive it! Last but not least if i want to have her trained by a professional how much do you think it would cost? I'm from Stockton California, and have searched up on google dog traniers, but couldn't really find good ones. It would mean alot if anyone could search up for me and reccomend someone. Thanks!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

ambiaxD said:


> Around 7 o'clock in the morrning I took my female Gsd on a walk( she will turn 2 ong Aug 29) , she was perfectly fine and happy. When we arrived home I took off her leash, and a man was riding his bike on the road when she charged to him ,and bit his leg. Luckly it wasn't that bad and he didn't sue! I have noticed that she really changed since last month. She has been acting way OVERPROTECTIVE. Never has she barked at kids but now she goes wild when she see em'. She dosn't even let the neighbors walk past our house. Like I have mentioned before this is all suddenly, she changed since last month. Is it true if a dog bite onces they will always bite? That is what everybody keeps telling me in my family, and i don't want to beleive it! Last but not least if i want to have her trained by a professional how much do you think it would cost? I'm from Stockton California, and have searched up on google dog traniers, but couldn't really find good ones. It would mean alot if anyone could search up for me and reccomend someone. Thanks!


No, it isn't true that once a dog bites it will always bite. However in YOUR dogs case, a bite may occur again if training doesn't start ASAP. Do NOT remove the leash before you have her inside or in the backyard fence. You got lucky this time that the man is being nice about the bite, next time a lawsuit may not be the biggest issue but your girl's life.

Do a search through this website - IAABC - to locate a trainer in your area.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I've seen what are normally mellow dogs at the dog park (who were walking off-leash outside of the dog park) do this to bicyclists. A GSD and an Aussie chased these two guys on their bikes, luckily no bites though. Do you think you dog intentionally bit or was your dog barking too close to the cyclist? Your dog has a high prey drive, so for now you'll always need to keep her leashed.

These trainers might be too far away for you, but maybe they could refer someone closer to you:

Lance at the K9 Clinic - private lessons $100-$125/hr - based in Watsonville, CA
The K-9 Clinic

I know nothing of this trainer, other than my neighbor is going there to train his pup to be a K9, the neighbor is training to be a police officer. In Hollister

Home page

Von Der Pfalz
http://www.ortnervonderpfalz.com/


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> I've seen what are normally mellow dogs at the dog park (who were walking off-leash outside of the dog park) do this to bicyclists. A GSD and an Aussie chased these two guys on their bikes, luckily no bites though. Do you think you dog intentionally bit or was your dog barking too close to the cyclist? Your dog has a high prey drive, so for now you'll always need to keep her leashed.
> 
> These trainers might be too far away for you, but maybe they could refer someone closer to you:
> 
> ...


I just realized that Stockton was a lot further north from us, over 2 hours, for some reason I thought it was closer. So these really are not good training resources for you. Sorry.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Gretchen is correct. You're going to need to leash your dog for the time being and become more proactive in your management.

Fortunately, your family members are not correct. You can learn to manage and teach your dog so they are not charging in situations like you've described - it takes more active involvement and training on your part.

You might pm DebbieG on this forum. She is in Manteca and has worked with two good trainers:


Lisa Maze who works out of Vallejo. I've also worked with Lisa and she's fantastic. Home


Julia Priest who I believe works out of the Lodi area. Julia Priest's Coach For Canines
I have not worked with Julia, but hear a lot a great things about her. I think Debbie is doing tracking with her.


http://www.muttamorphosis.net/Home.html


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes I highly recommend both Julia and Lisa. I am currently working with Julia on Sunday to get Benny ready to try for a trial and also doing tracking with her. She is in Galt, only 30 minutes away from me and even closer to you. Lisa is a bit further but excellent and I consider her a friend. several on the forum have trained with and a few of us have testimonies on her site.
Julia and Lisa use the same methods and recommend each other.

Definitely not true that once a dog bites they will always bites. At age two your dog is still an adolescent. She may be barking and chasing because she likes scaring people away and finds it to be a fun game or she may be doing it out of fear. Lisa or Julia will be able to tell and give you the proper tools to change this behavior.

If she is anything like Benny between the ages of 1 and 2 she is just being an unruly teenager and seeing how much she can get away with, and like many teens needs some boundaries. Lisa and Julia can show how to set those boundaries. Julia has drop in sessions at her home every weekend and private session too.She trains police dogs at Micke Grove ,many Fridays and that is where Benny and I meet her for tracking

Benny used to try and chase bikers and joggers, lunge at skateboarders other dogs but now with consisttent training I can take him anywhere. Yesterday he was at me grand nieces swim meet with about 100 kids petting him and other dogs milling about.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Twyla said:


> Do a search through this website - IAABC - to locate a trainer in your area.


I favorited that link. I've been looking at only veterinary behaviorists specifically, at the advice of my vet, and the closest one is over 2 hours one way. The link you provided has someone an hour away, which is do-able.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

ambiaxD said:


> Around 7 o'clock in the morrning I took my female Gsd on a walk( she will turn 2 ong Aug 29) , she was perfectly fine and happy. When we arrived home I took off her leash, and a man was riding his bike on the road when she charged to him ,and bit his leg. Luckly it wasn't that bad and he didn't sue! I have noticed that she really changed since last month. She has been acting way OVERPROTECTIVE. Never has she barked at kids but now she goes wild when she see em'. She dosn't even let the neighbors walk past our house. Like I have mentioned before this is all suddenly, she changed since last month. Is it true if a dog bite onces they will always bite? That is what everybody keeps telling me in my family, and i don't want to beleive it! Last but not least if i want to have her trained by a professional how much do you think it would cost? I'm from Stockton California, and have searched up on google dog traniers, but couldn't really find good ones. It would mean alot if anyone could search up for me and reccomend someone. Thanks!


Did you have her vaccinated recently prior to incident? within past 6 months? Re: Rabies (symptom of is aggression),, effects the central nervous system...May want to check out Thyroid too.

Sometimes "out of knowhere aggression" is a sign that the body is weak somewhere. Aggression is related to the liver. You may want to incorporate liver cleansing foods such as dandylion root (good for kidneys too), and suppliment with Milk Thistle (repairs the liver).

High glycemic foods like white potatos spike insulin levels...much like a kid with too much energy after a candy bar. 

Or it could be behavioural?


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

i agree with everyone below...first make sure its not medical...2nd..find a trainer. 3rd..dont let off leash until inside the house.

one thing i always do with all my dogs is sit outside with their leashes on infront of the house...or sit on the side of the bike trail by my house (its cement so you get all types of traffic)...if the dog tries to lunge, give a quick correction and a firm no.
thats a good way to de-sensitize... it will take awhile, its definitely not a one time process.

outside in the backyard, I make them do a sit...or if Im too late and they are already starting to run the fence after a bike...I call them too me....which is also not an overnight process..but once it works, its fricken amazing!!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

How old is your dog? Is she spayed? If not, is it possible she's coming into heat? Some bitches get temperamental when they're coming into season.

I recommend you contact Julia Priest, she is great at problem-solving, she's worked extensively with her own GSDs in police, SchH, obedience, tracking, etc. and has a ton of experience with canine aggression. Unlike some "dog people", she also has a good way with humans.  She's in Galt. Here's that link again: 

Julia Priest's Coach For Canines


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants (IAABC)


----------

